# SOTW Forum external feed



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Pete Thomas said:


> Not quite on topic, or maybe it is depending on how useful this is:
> 
> Have you tried subscribing to the RSS feeds? You can get a list of new threads as they are posted.





Pete Thomas said:


> It depends on your Browser. On Safaro (Mac) I just click on a link to get the headers sent to my mail application.
> 
> On Firefox it creates a bookmark. You can get dedicated RSS "readers" though. Someone else will know more about this.


SOTW Forum's RSS Feeds: 
1. http://forum.saxontheweb.net/external.php?type=rss2 (also first lines of the post)
2. http://forum.saxontheweb.net/external.php?type=rss (date, time and the subforum)
3. http://forum.saxontheweb.net/external.php?type=xml (for do-it-yourself guys)


----------

